# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم اعطاء اوسمة التميز والمزيد قادم .!

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..*

*تم اعطاء اوسمة التميز الابداعي للمجموعة من المميزين في الاقسام ..*

*وهم ..*

*قسم خامات ابداعي ،،،*

*المشرفة كبرياء ..*

*قسم ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ..*

*الاخ نبراس،،، و الاخ علي pt*

*قسم المسنجريات ..*

*الاخت المستحيل و الاخت اسرار الليل والاخت ليلاس ..*

*قسم الكمبيوتر والانترنت* 

*الاخت* *نهـــ إحساس ـضة** ..*

*هذه أول دفعة .. وبكل تأكيد هناك اكثر واكثر ..*

*كل من يتميز في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..*

*سوف يحصل على وسام الابداع يزين له كل مشاركاته .. والملف الشخصي ..*

*دمتم متميزين*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآآآآآآحـب ...]* 
*يسلموووش إأخـوي على الأبدآآع المميز ..!*
*ويـ ع ـطيكـ ربي إألف عـآفيه ..}*
*لآعدمـ من جودكـ ..* 
*من حسسن لأحسسن إأن شآلله ..~*
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## فرح

جهووودراااائعه 
وبجد يستحقووون هذا الوسااام وبجدااااره
ربي يوفق الجمييع 
وان شاء الله الى الافضل 
دمتم بخييييييييير...

----------


## ABU A7MED

مرحبا .. عوااآآآفى 

مبروك للى أخدو أوسمة الصراحة يستاهلون :)

عقبال عند الجميع ويكون الجميع مميزين ان شاء الله 

يعطيك ألف عافية أخى على التواصل الدائم والتشجيع المستمر والابداع الرائع 

خالص احترامى وتقديرى ...~

----------


## همسة ألم

*ألف ألف مبروووووووووووك*
*ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 
*موفق*
*تحيآتوووووووووووو*

----------


## علي pt

_مشكور أخوي_
_ورحم الله والديك .._

_شرفتونا بهذا اللوسام_

_ولو اني ما استاهله ،،،_
_وبالخصوص هالفترة ما أشارك بالقسم_

_ووين راحت الأخت / فرح عن هالوسام بالقسم ... اطالب بمنحه مثله أو أخده مني واعطائها اياه_
_فهي وبصراحة وبدون مجاملة ،،_

_تستحقه وبكل جدارة_
_عمل ولا زالت تعمل بذلك القسم - واللي مايدروا يزوروا القسم ويحكمو ...._



_مع خالص امنياتي للجميع بالموفقية والنجاح_
_أخوكم/ المقل: علي_

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*مشكور اخوي شبكة على هذا الوسام*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية* 
*بصراحة جد فرحني ها الوسام من كل قلبي وحفزني اكثر*
*مع اني احس روحي مقصرة في المنتدى*
*الله يوفقك اخوي شبكة* 
*ربي ما يحرمنا من تحفيزياتك ولا من جهودك في المنتدى*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير وسعادة*

----------


## آهات حنونه

مبروك للجميع

فعلا يستحقون هاذا التميز

يعطيك العافيه 

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## عنيده

السلاام .. 

مبروووك ..

عساكم ع القووه ..

و يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه .. 

موفقين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* الف مبــــــــــروك للجميع*
*يستاهلون كل خير*
*موفقين*


*يسلمــــــــــوا على هيك مجهود*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*,*

*اللهمـ صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..*

*السلآمـ عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركآته ,,*

*/*


*جين تتجلى أسمى صور الأبداع وتنتشي معآلم*
*الروعة لتصنع تآجاً من نور تضعة على رؤوس*
*المبدعين نظرآ لجهودهمـ التي يبذلونها ,,*

*:::*


*فهنيئآ للجميـع هذه الـأوسمـة*

*ربي يرعآكمـ*

*بًقَآيـا حَنٍيـنْ ~*

----------


## MOONY

مبروك عليهم الأوسمه
يستاهلون كل خير
يعطيك العافيه خيوو
شبكه
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## نبراس،،،

*السلآمـ عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركآته ,,*
*الف مبروك لجميع من حاز على وسام وان شاء الله عقبال البقيه* 
*كل الشكر لك اخي شبكه على هذا الجهد وهذا التميز في هذه الشبكه* 
*ويكفيني تميزا ان اكون عضوا في هذاالصرح الجمييل والمفييد*
*من القلب اتمنى لكم التوفيق انت وجميع المشرفين والمشرفات في دنياكم واخرااكم*
*دمتم بالف خيير*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ألف مبروكــ ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

آلف آلف مبروووك للجميع ،

وآكيد تستحقو الأوسمه وبجدآره :) ،

والله لايحرمنآ تميزكم ونشآإطكم ،

ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ..~

تحياتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أول شي أهنئ الجميع على أوسمتهم>>بكير :toung: 
كان من زمان المفروض أهنئ بس ماحبيت حسيت روحي كني طراره لو دخلت  :noworry: 
فالحين أهنئ الجميع  :nuts: 
وأشكركم على هذا الوسام الرائع 

الذي أعتبره شرف كبير لي ودمتم متميزين

----------


## فارس المنتظر

الف مليون مبروك على كل من حصل على وسام التميز

----------

